# Bypass the key release???



## drPop (May 6, 2004)

Does anyone know how to bypass the key release button on the s13's? I just installed a Turbo timer and the key won't release until the countdown is over and the engine is off.
Thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

drPop said:


> Does anyone know how to bypass the key release button on the s13's? I just installed a Turbo timer and the key won't release until the countdown is over and the engine is off.
> Thanks


was the car an automatic at first?


----------



## drPop (May 6, 2004)

Yes the car was an automatic prior to the change. Didn't even think this may be related... Do you have any suggestions?
Thanks 
Dave


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

drPop said:


> Yes the car was an automatic prior to the change. Didn't even think this may be related... Do you have any suggestions?
> Thanks
> Dave


Yeah, easiest way I found to do the key release was taking the automatic shifter out. You'll see 2 small white wires attached to a small metal selenoid. it literally looks like a small box with a metal tab sticking out of it. I Removed those 2 small wires and soldered them together. Wha la, no more key lock.


----------



## drPop (May 6, 2004)

Thanks I will give it a try and let you know how it worked.


----------



## drPop (May 6, 2004)

I must be slow or something... I can't find the automatic shifter. Could you give me an idea of where to look?
Thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

drPop said:


> I must be slow or something... I can't find the automatic shifter. Could you give me an idea of where to look?
> Thanks


yeah the shifter is in the middle of the car. Pull it out. should be held down by like 4 screws.. you'll notice 2 small wires...pull these wires out of that little selenoid...and connect them. You'll hear a click come from the key release.


----------

